# Surgical Spirits?



## GiMa247 (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anybody know what is in "Surgical Spirits?" I've read that when used in combo. With Ballistol oil, you can clean and lubricate in one fell swoop! But nobody can tell me for sure what's in it and I'd like to get my hands on some for my Passap "Pinkie."


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

I admit to being a very 'dumb bunni'---what is a Passap Pinkie and Surgical Spirits??


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

it will be alcohol of some type. try your pharmacy...



GiMa247 said:


> Does anybody know what is in "Surgical Spirits?" I've read that when used in combo. With Ballistol oil, you can clean and lubricate in one fell swoop! But nobody can tell me for sure what's in it and I'd like to get my hands on some for my Passap "Pinkie."


----------



## Evamary (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi GiMa 247 SURGICAL SPIRITS are 100% Rubbing Alcohol that you buy at the Chemist in a bottle.It is also used for disinfecting and all manner of things. The mixture of it and Ballistol oil is for cleaning the needles when you have removed them from the needle bar of your machine. I put mine in a glass jar , fill to the top and it takes all of the old black oil off of the needles. I leave it for several hrs, remove them one at a time and polish until dry with rags. Thecasrrige can be donewith a q tip dipped in this misture sparingly, and tried immediately, again removing all of the old black oil. Cheers Moiria


----------



## Evamary (Nov 3, 2011)

oops that should read "dried immediately for the Carrige, after cleaning with a q tip sparingly dipped in the alcohol and Ballistol oil Moiria


----------



## GiMa247 (Jun 7, 2011)

A Pinkie is the early "Duomatic" model Passap made and has been a great machine for double knits, etc. surgical spirits is some blend of alcohols to mix with KM oil for cleaning black crud off needles, carriage, etc.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Moira's reply is exactly how I cleaned my Passap machines for years. Both needles and pushers can be soaked in a mixture of surgical spirit - it is the type of spirit that is used in hospitals etc. for cleaning the skin for injections or surgery - and 10% good quality oil. The reason for having some oil mixed in with the spirit is that once they are wiped dry, a small amount of oil will remain to ease the working of the needle latches. Always knit a few rows with waste yarn after cleaning just to make sure nothing will come off onto your garment.

Ballistol is gun oil and is excellent quality. I did see someone was selling Passap Belodor oil but can't remember where I saw it. The carriage (locks) should be lightly oiled with pure oil such as Ballistol as should the rails etc. do not use WD40 or any similar spray, nor cheap oils on any knitting machine, but particularly on Passaps because over the years they will form a "skin" over the beds which make the locks hard to push.

Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I use 99.9% methyl hydrate found in paint department + a few drops of the oil. You do not want water content.

Good cleaning instructions can be found on freebies site at www.cardiknits.com


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

Surgical Spirits (and the like) is bought in a hardware here in Canada. It is sometimes called Methylated spirits. Works great!


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

Surgical Spirits (and the like) is bought in a hardware here in Canada. It is sometimes called Methylated spirits. Works great!


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

All this information is excellent. I have yet to give my 950i a thorough clean such as taking out all the needles. All I have done is wipe everything down with well oiled rag. 
I have looked around for surgical spirits where I live in Melbourne but they have never heard of it. Wasn't sure if rubbing alcohol was the same thing but I see from the comments that it is. Now I just have to find some and does any Australian knitter know what sort of suitable oil I could buy in Melbourne?
Julie


----------



## Lyjda Morse (Aug 8, 2011)

Gima I am Lynda from england and Surgical Spririt is used for the hardening of the skin and for bedsores. Also to clean sponge bars on the knitting machine and the needles. They come up really well.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I just use denatured alcohol - you can buy it in the paint supply section of Walmart , etc.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Methylated spirits has water added.

Surgical spirit has not.

Maggie x x x x x


----------



## MarciasKnitting (Sep 23, 2012)

Passap dealer showed me with Denatured Alcohol. Found in a Hardware store. It is a fuel for marine stoves. Just add your oil to it. But remember it's best to clean outside and no smoking or fire. And wear rubber gloves. Black fingers are so not attractive.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Rubbing alcohol/surgical spirit is used medically. It is 70-99% pure concentrated ethanol (ethyl alcohol) and water. Not only is it used to clean skin but welders use it to clean oil/dirt from metal prior to welding. It evaporates very quickly and seeing that it is non toxic is safer to use. I have cleaned my machines with it for a number of years with no problems.
Denatured alcohol/methylated spirits is good for cleaning but contains not only Ethanol but a mix of other chemicals some of which are poisonous. These chemicals can vary according to the manufacturer and were put into the Ethanol to prevent people drinking it. Seeing that this isn't so strictly governed and you wouldn't want to put it on your skin I prefer to stick with my surgical spirit/rubbing alcohol.
I know from using surgical spirit that it doesn't harm my machines and perhaps meths wouldn't either so it's up to others to decide what they prefer to use I guess.
My husband has taught the use of computers and the building of them in schools and colleges and now has his own business. He uses rubbing alcohol/surgical swabs, which are recommended for cleaning computers.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Easter Bunni said:


> I admit to being a very 'dumb bunni'---what is a Passap Pinkie and Surgical Spirits??


Google "passap pinkie photo". You will see multiple photos.

One of the results from Googling "surgical spirits ingredients":

http://www.ask.com/question/what-are-the-ingredients-in-surgical-spirit


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Methylated spirits has *colour* added, to deter Alcoholics from drinking it. Some still do.

It dries to a somewhat powdery residue, so Surgical or white Spirits,is better for the machine.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Surgical spirit is alcohol based...Methylated spirits has chemicals added, some of which are poisonous...white spirit is petroleum based and used for paint stripping/thinning. Therefore I would suggest that seeing surgical spirit is safe to use on the skin it is a safer cleaner to use on a machine.

The following explains white spirit/turps........

White spirit (UK)[note 1] or mineral spirits (US),[1][2][3] also known as mineral turpentine, turpentine substitute, petroleum spirits, solvent naphtha (petroleum) or Stoddard solvent,[4][5] is a petroleum-derived clear, transparent liquid which is a common organic solvent used in painting and decorating.


----------



## CoralJ (Feb 25, 2013)

This has been really useful info for me too. I used the recommended Ballador oil but my Passap got so hard to push that I developed bad tennis elbow and had to give up machine knitting. Now I feel inspired to get some gun oil and give it a really good clean and try again. Thanks everyone!


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

s. Now I just have to find some and does any Australian knitter know what sort of suitable oil I could buy in Melbourne?
Julie[/quote]

Hi Julie! I am in Perth and buy surgical spirit at the pharmacy but you can only buy a very small bottle these days due to Government regulations. I used to be able to buy a 1 litre bottle but not anymore.

I was able to get Ballistol oil at Bunnings but only in a spray can. Ask for it as they can order it in if they don't have it in stock. It works well on my Brother machine
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

rainbirdoz said:


> s. Now I just have to find some and does any Australian knitter know what sort of suitable oil I could buy in Melbourne?
> Julie


Hi Julie! I am in Perth and buy surgical spirit at the pharmacy but you can only buy a very small bottle these days due to Government regulations. I used to be able to buy a 1 litre bottle but not anymore.

I was able to get Ballistol oil at Bunnings but only in a spray can. Ask for it as they can order it in if they don't have it in stock. It works well on my Brother machine
Sheila
Western Australia[/quote]

Thanks Sheila, have sent you a PM


----------



## GiMa247 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who sent me answers to my question about "Surgical Spirits." This forum never disappoints!


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

julie.n said:


> All this information is excellent. I have yet to give my 950i a thorough clean such as taking out all the needles. All I have done is wipe everything down with well oiled rag.
> I have looked around for surgical spirits where I live in Melbourne but they have never heard of it. Wasn't sure if rubbing alcohol was the same thing but I see from the comments that it is. Now I just have to find some and does any Australian knitter know what sort of suitable oil I could buy in Melbourne?
> Julie


Good quality sewing machine oil used sparingly would probably do if you cant find the right stuff. You could try a gun shop or sports goods place

Madkiwi


----------



## Squiddy55 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ballistol: go to a gun/hunting shop and ask for gun oil.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, I used the denatured alcohol, found in Lowe's Home Improvement store near the paint. 
I followed the directions in Michael Becker's book, "Be Your Own Passap Paramedic". This has good directions and photos for completely cleaning your machine. It uses American terminology (denatured alcohol).


----------



## GiMa247 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Rita, I have follows the Passap Paramedic, but must have missed the denatured alcohol part. Thanks to all.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Ballistol oil can be bought in Australia, at Bunnings


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Irish maggie said:


> Ballistol oil can be bought in Australia, at Bunnings


Thanks I will try Bunnings. 
Julie


----------

